# How do I read the meter?



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

altaann said:


> I have the Unicorn Industries .model TMD-D55 I want to know how to read it,Its being read wrong.


Fill out your profile including your *Electrically Related Profession* and general location. 

As per the user sign up agreement, then and only then will someone answer your question. Play by the rules on the forum for professionals only please. :vs_cool:


----------



## former farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

How do you know it is being read wrong if you can't read it?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

former farmer said:


> How do you know it is being read wrong if you can't read it?


They can't even read the rules to the forum- good point! :biggrin:


----------



## altaann (Mar 8, 2020)

The amount Im being charged,it changes from 75$ to 426 $ a month.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Is It a smart meter?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

If its a smart meter they're basically impossible to read your usage. You can, but only your current, at least with the ones in my area.

Check you bill it should have a break down of everything.

I think this is a joke... unicorns? IBTL

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If its a smart meter they're basically impossible to read your usage. You can, but only your current, at least with the ones in my area.
> 
> Check you bill it should have a break down of everything.
> 
> ...


I've seen Unicorn meter bases just never the meters.

IBTL


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I like unicorn avatars!

IBTL


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I like unicorn avatars!
> 
> IBTL


I used to enjoy some college age unicorns but I semi retired...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Meter meter pumpkin eater


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe if you try reading to it, it will talk to you.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

My money is on a few undersized electric space heaters being left on for a month or a problem with an electric water heater. 
HPS grow lights for your pot farm? 


In for 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> My money is on a few undersized electric space heaters being left on for a month or a problem with an electric water heater.
> HPS grow lights for your pot farm?
> 
> 
> In for 2


Funny you mention this. It's legal to grow them up here now. I was talking with a friend last week and her son has started growing some plants. He bought one of those grow tents off of amazon. Electricity costs jumped. Well what did he do? He bought another grow tent (my understanding is he doesn't pay for the power? I'm still a little fuzzy on this). His power bill went from $100 to $400 a month. We don't think it's worth it for the number of plants that he gets. 300/month just for power, plus all the work to grow and harvest? 

2 for me.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Funny you mention this. It's legal to grow them up here now. I was talking with a friend last week and her son has started growing some plants. He bought one of those grow tents off of amazon. Electricity costs jumped. Well what did he do? He bought another grow tent (my understanding is he doesn't pay for the power? I'm still a little fuzzy on this). His power bill went from $100 to $400 a month. We don't think it's worth it for the number of plants that he gets. 300/month just for power, plus all the work to grow and harvest?
> 
> 2 for me.



Maybe .... What do you pay for an ounce of pot ??


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Maybe .... What do you pay for an ounce of pot ??


Me? nothing. I don't smoke.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Maybe .... What do you pay for an ounce of pot ??


My son said it is not worth it to grow his own. Anywhere from $50-$200 an ounce he said


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

altaann said:


> The amount Im being charged,it changes from 75$ to 426 $ a month.


Pesos',...


----------

